# Standish Hospital, Stonehouse, Gloucestershire.



## megaangelic (May 30, 2010)

Standish Hospital although somewhat out of the way in the middle of nowhere is pretty well documented on Google.... But here is a few news reports...


Standish Hospital although somewhat out of the way in the middle of nowhere is pretty well documented on Google.... But here is a few news reports...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
People fighting to reopen Standish Hospital in Gloucestershire as a community-run facility have failed after the site was sold.*
The Standish Mutual Care Trust had wanted to turn the 31-acre site at Stonehouse near Stroud into a centre for health and well being.*

But the Department of Health accepted a substantial bid from a healthcare firm.*

Spokeswoman Dr Karin Von Degenberg told the BBC she was "extremely disappointed" by the decision.*
"This is about the community, the community supported it but the government didn't listen to them.*

"Our plan would have even contributed to the new-style NHS, we'd have been a small part to that solution."*

Dr Von Degenberg added that although the group had been defeated they would keep the idea of a community hospital on the "back burner"*

She added: "If there's any chance we'll go for it, but we've done everything we can for now. We can't do anything more."*

Standish Hospital, which closed in December 2004, specialised in orthopaedics, rheumatology and respiratory care.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


06/01/05

A spokesperson for Gloucestershire Hospitals NHS Foundation Trust said:

"The legendary peacocks at Standish Hospital will all soon be moved to their new home in Prinknash Abbey Cranham.

The Peacocks were a gift to the hospital from the Standish League of Friends. When the decision was made to move the facilities from Standish Hospital to Gloucestershire Royal Hospital the League of Friends and staff members made a joint decision to move the peacocks to Prinknash Abbey where they would be safe and happy.*

Over the last six months four of the seven peacocks have been moved to the Abbey and yesterday it was hoped that the final three would also be moved. The vet in charge of safely moving the peacocks unfortunately only managed to move one of peacocks as the other two were to difficult to catch!

The vet will be coming back in the next couple of weeks to move the final two peacocks into their new home."

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




The site is bigger than it first appears. As you enter the drive you pass two closed off parking areas then as you approach the buildings it looks like a small site, however upon further investigation you'll find it to be a good explore.*

The hospital buildings are all a mix of ages, the most interesting in my opinion being the 70's style main entrance.*

The hospital closed in 2004 and since then a massive bush has grown in front of the main entrance,*






We first came to the sight at night, but left as our torches weren't brilliant and we fancied checking out the Lydney factory that night... Anywho, from our first visit we were under the impression that the main building was the only one left abandoned as one of the buildings had a light on inside and one of them is used as a care centre for the mentally underdeveloped.

Coming back in the daylight it again appeared to be small and pretty inaccessible. All the doors and windows at the front were well chained up on the inside, and the few broken windows had been replaced with steel sheeting..

However after running into some other people looking around the place we found a pathway which leads to the back of the building,











The doors and windows are very well sealed






iPod Shuffle anyone?






This tunnel leads you to the D wing and to the X-Ray room









































Love the retro styling





















Behind this bush is the door to reception...












I have plenty more pictures but don't have time to put them up tonight.*

We ran into a group of 3 and a couple that were both wandering around the grounds whilst we were there. It seems like it's fairly accepted as we were approached by a security guard who basically said "Are you just strolling" We said yes and he walked off...*

The Building which had lights on the night before still had the same lights on during the day, on closer inspection it appears to be empty... Maybe the lights are a deterrent? It is the first building you pass and they have had a problem with arson in the past.*

All in all, a good place to look around, with a few over grown hidden parts to find... (the site map is helpful)




P.s On leaving the area we drove through a council estate and found this typical 50's council house which some genius has hand panted into a faux Tudor style... We had to take a photo! Even the hinges on the doors are painted on...


----------



## megaangelic (May 30, 2010)

Special thanks go to "Just Strolling" for stumbling across this place.


----------



## klempner69 (May 30, 2010)

I enjoyed reading this report a lot..amazing how nature takes over and I am surprised at the windows being largely intact.My kind of security guard too!


----------



## mookster (May 30, 2010)

Great looking site, feel like I should pay it a visit one day


----------



## Just Strolling (May 30, 2010)

Just a few more that I got on the same visit with MA...


----------



## mexico75 (May 30, 2010)

Looks great mate but you might want to edit out all you references to access


----------



## sheep2405 (May 30, 2010)

Nice report guys, suprised you never went inside there is some really nice art deco stuff in there, I get to go there once a month to fill the heating tanks for the one ward that is still open, if you want a re visit give me a shout and ill show you the way in. I was amazed at the last time I was up there there was police armed response training in the first building on the left hand side as you hit the top of the drive.


----------



## klempner69 (May 30, 2010)

I like the look of the entrance in the newer pics..cheers fellas.


----------

